# Apple care + et Belgique ?



## jeje57155 (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Je  regardais pour souscrire un apple care + pour mon ipad air 2, pour voir si effectivement nous avions toujours 60 jours pour l'appliquer, mais je me suis heurté à une surprise, le store Belge propose uniquement l'apple care normal, pourquoi ne pas proposer l'apple care + comme en France ?


----------

